# Cadeau is passing out cigars ... he and Cacia had a baby



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

*BOY*... :innocent:

Cacia is a first time mommy. :Sunny Smile: In this picture she was getting ready for her new addition. 









The x-ray showed just one big baby. 









Cacia had a long night of labor, but in the end we opted to go for a C-section. 









Here is the newborn baby boy right after getting home from the clinic. He really isn't that big, but Cacia is small, so he filled her up pretty well. He is pretty normal size for a maltese puppy weighing in at just over 4 oz at birth. That is a nice healthy weight and consistent with Cadie's smaller puppies in our litter last year. CherryB was bigger at 5oz at birth. 









And a proud mama with her son last night. 









And the little one trying to snuggle up to his warming teddy when he momma took a quick potty break. 









I know many of you have already seen these on FB, but I wanted to share with our SM family. I am so proud of our Cacia. :happy:

She has been such a superstar mom so far. She adores her little guy. It can be a worry after a C-section that it may take longer for the instincts to kick in, but she has been great ever since she came out of the fog of the anesthesia. She is very loving and protective. She wants to show him off to us, but doesn't want to have him away from her at all.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGoodnes, that is the sweetest thing ever! Made my night! What a sweet mama, even after that ordeal. So when they have a c-section will you breed her again or is that it? Just curious. That will be a beautiful pup I have no doubt!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YAY! I'm so glad you posted this here! I can look at CloudClan puppy pics all day  What a beautiful mommy and baby boy. I don't think it can get any cuter than that pic of Cacia with babyboy nestled into her. :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait to see how he develops-- but he already looks ADORABLE. (I secretly, okay not so secretly, want him)

Congrats, Carina + Cadeau + Cacia! Cigars all around!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Cacia and Cadeau!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations to mom, pop, g-mom and great g-mom! 
Sorry, no cigars for me, but I would like more pix!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awwww...... Carina he is just beautiful. What a wonderful little miracle he is. Hugs to mama Cacia. She and Cadeau did a great job. 

Tell your mom 'hello' from me please.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow, congratulations to you all. Mom and baby are so, so sweet:wub:. You must be over the moon with joy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So happy it turned out ok!! I can't wait to see how he develops too - both mom and dad are soo stinking cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh:wub: GREAT PICTURES:wub: I am so happy for you, please keep the pictures coming


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, what a little doll! I have to second the picture of Cacia with her baby is just too stinkin' cute. She looks so... Madonna-ish in that picture.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats.beautiful mum and pup.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooohh! thanks for posting. So utterly gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see how he turns out. Your Cacia is just gorgeous. Good job Cadeau


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Carina :aktion033: Congratulations !! Cacia is a DOLL! she is being a good momma too~!:aktion033: So much fun to have puppy breath in the house..:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful pics of a beautiful first time mommy and a brand new baby boy. :wub: I love all of the pics, but especially of the one where Cacia is smiling, she looks so content and happy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone!! He is adorable and mama looks so very happy and proud!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations so happy all turned out well!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! What sweet pictures! The puppy's hair just glistens, so beautiful!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a wonderful first-time momma!!!! How sweet!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Just love the pictures.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the world little one! He's beautiful Carina!! And Cacia DOES look proud! She is sooooo cute. I truly heart her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Cacia is soooooooo beautiful especially since she just gave birth and had a C-Section to boot!!!! What a precious little family!!!!!:wub:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG... these are just too precious!!! Congratulations on your new addition!!! It's going to be so fun~~~


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Carina, congrats to your newest addition! 

Hugs and kisses to mommy Cacia and her sweet baby! She looks very adorable and did a fantastic job!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to Cacia and Cadeau....Carina I am thrilled for you.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats to the entire family! What a beautiful mommy and baby boy. That xray picture was too cool.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulation to all! I'm sure baby boy will grow up to be a stunner. Look at where he came from.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pure sweetness!!! Congratulations. It's going to be fun watching this precious boy grow!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, he is adorable ... So tiny and shiny  :tender:

Congrats to the proud parents and glad the new mama is doing well:Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: That is one cute little boy. Congrats, Carina and Cacia and Cadeau. :chili::chili: So glad that things worked out okay and he was safely delivered. I love that shot of him with Cacia and her tongue out. You have to frame it - a great memory. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just thinking of something Hillary Clinton said once (in regard to Chelsea) "if you are going to have just one, then make it perfect." That fits here!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I've been keeping up with this on FB -- I still love looking at the pictures again and again.

Gave me a big SMILE this morning.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing here!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Mr. Cadeau, you do get around, don't you? :HistericalSmiley:Juuust kidding! Lots of congrats to the proud parents, Cadeau and Cacia! 

Carina, of course you already know how much I adore each one of your dogs and this teeny little guy is no exception. He is just gorgeous but then how could he not be...just look at his parents! :wub:

Congratulations again on the new addition!!! :chili: I'm so glad everything went well with Cacia's delivery and I'm so excited to continue to watch her with her little boy as he grows...keep those pics coming!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beuatiful! I love the picture with him snuggling with his mother.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG, I read just the first few words of this and thought something was wrong with Cadeau. Phew!!! Thank goodness it is just the birth announcement of his brand new baby boy! Congratulations Cadeau and Cacia!!! I love all the pics - Cacia's maternal instincts seemed to have kicked in quite smoothly. She is the perfect little mommy.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't even express how much I want to snuggle that little bundle!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Cadeau and Cacia!!!!

So, so happy for you Carina!!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Beautiful baby boy!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cacia simply takes my breath away. And that leaves me speechless.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!! The mom and the puppies are sooooo precious~~. I keep coming back to see the pictures again and again. All your dogs looks so precious and gorgeous. The mom even looks great after giving birth!! Please do post more pics for those of us that have puppy fever. Thanks!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:chili:So Carina....You had a grandchild too!!! Aren't they wonderful!!! She is going to be a stunner because of her Mother and Father!!!! Congrats!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulatiions :thumbsup: How old is Cacia? She is soooooobeautiful and sweet:wub::wub::wub::wub: Love the pics. My eyes are tearing here


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

You said that the mom had to have c-section because she was small. How much does she weigh?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cacia is 3.5 years old. She normally weighs around 4.5 pounds. I don't know that I meant to say she had to have a C-section due to her size, I was really saying that his size is not so unusually large, but relative to hers it was. She might have been able to deliver him naturally, she never got into a "crisis" stage that necessitated the C-section, but my vet felt that she could have and so we didn't risk pushing it for both her sake and the sake of the puppy. Singletons are often bigger and more difficult to deliver than multiples would be. Also, my experienced friends tell me labor can take much more time with singletons since there are not litter-mates trying to get the ones in front moving so they can get out from the back. 

My Cadie is more than a pound heavier than Cacia and delivered 3 babies - 2 this size and 1 bigger. Cadie had an almost textbook perfect delivery when she had her litter last year. Everyone came quickly and came head first.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Mom and baby boy are gorgeous. Did you leave mom in coat? Years ago I had a puppy that hung hisself in moms earhair. I saved him but all my girls are cut back now, even the ears. Shirley


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Those pictures are darling! Congratulations on the beautiful puppy-- so glad it turned out well! Cacia is a beauty, and of course Cadeau is so handsome, how could they not have a beautiful pup? I can't wait to see more pictures as he grows up (hint hint LOL)


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!:wub::wub:


----------

